# P238 Trigger?



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I own several Glock's but no Sig's. I really like the looks of the Sig P238 and am strongly considering it. One review I read was very positive about the P238 except for the trigger. The review indicated a trigger pull of 8.5# on the test pistol and commented that it definitely would need a trigger job. I have held one, racked it, dry fired it, etc. The trigger didn't seem that bad on the one I dry fired. And it racked easily enough for these old hands, which is a must. 

What is your experience with the P238 trigger? Does it need modifying, are trigger parts readily available for owner modifications, etc.?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have no issues with mine. This is a self defense pistol, not a competition gun. You will not notice the trigger if you have to actually use it. The trigger suits it's intended purpose as a small, concealed self defense pistol. Great gun that even my wife shoots well. I wouldn't get hung up on trigger jobs on self defense handguns... now sport or range only type pistols are another story. I'll put mine on the trigger gauge later to see where it registers if you want.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I looked at one to use for an edc pocket carry. I just felt it a little small for me but otherwise a great gun. I went with a s+w Bodyguard for pocket carry. You cant't expect a light trigger on a small pocket carry 380, and I'm not even sure I'd want one. Although the bodyguard has a safety, I prefer not to use one. Just one more thing to remember to disengage if I have to draw it. So for me, the heavier trigger functions more like a safety


----------



## Swampguy (Jun 23, 2016)

I like mine just fine. I see no problem with the trigger for it's intended purpose. My guess is it is more like a five pound trigger pull, maybe less. I have not measured it, but it seems about right to me. My wife had a Remington RM380, but after she shot my P238 she decided she needed a P238, as the RM380 has a long and not so easy trigger pull. I wasn't about to give mine up, so....now she has her on Sig P238 and is very happy with it. While it is small, it is pretty accurate. I do use the 7 shot magazine in mine, and it definitely helps with accuracy for me. Having a small hand, she favors the standard magazine. It's a nice, reliable handgun.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

TAPnRACK said:


> I have no issues with mine. This is a self defense pistol, not a competition gun. You will not notice the trigger if you have to actually use it. The trigger suits it's intended purpose as a small, concealed self defense pistol. Great gun that even my wife shoots well. I wouldn't get hung up on trigger jobs on self defense handguns... now sport or range only type pistols are another story. I'll put mine on the trigger gauge later to see where it registers if you want.


If you don't mind, I would appreciate getting an actual reading from a Sig owner since I'm considering a Sig P238. My Glocks have 5.5# trigger connectors and the triggers have smoothed out after a few hundred rds. I don't have a trigger gauge however. Thanks for the offer to measure your Sig.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I tested mine 5 times and it came in at 5.5lbs every time.







Hope this helps. I've put maybe 250-300 rds through mine including a box of duty ammo... no issues. Great size with the extended mag and real night sights make this a winner in my book.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a P238, and I was going to say the trigger feels like 5-6 lbs. to me. I love the way this handgun handles the task for which it was designed: compact 380. I have rather large mitts, and run mine with the 7 round magazine as well. I have practiced with both magazines as I keep the 6 rounder on my hip as a back-up (fits perfectly in my versa-tool holster).


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I also have a P238 and trigger pull comes in at 6lbs...... I am sure it will decrease after more shot rounds........


----------



## Ratbstd (Jul 31, 2016)

Get one and shoot it a while, it will smooth out. I have one and the trigger is good enough to surprise people hitting clay pigeons at 75 yards. Seems as if the std defense distance and 75 yards is same point of impact, I though I could start shooting and walk it in after a few shots. I hit three in a row in front of several people, put it down and grabbed a different gun so they wouldn't ask me to do it again!


----------



## jkingrph (Nov 11, 2016)

I just got one a couple of weeks ago. Using my Timney trigger pull gauge it weighs in at 4 3/4 lbs


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Pulled The Trigger*

Just picked up a new P238 a couple of days ago. I haven't had a chance to fire it, maybe tomorrow weather permitting. The trigger pull comes in at about 6.5#. I also ordered 2 of the 7 rd. extended magazines. Thanks for your input!

1/13/2017 Update

I cleaned and lubricated the Sig with the included Sig grease prior to firing it the first time. I have fired the P238 twice now and have about 200-250 rds. of all types through it. The trigger pull now is about 5.0# and feels very good. I like the feel of the Sig much better with the Sig extended magazines.

The slide has failed to lock back after the last round several times. I notice that after firing 100 or so rounds the pistol gets very dry and you can just feel that it needs lubricating. I could tell after firing it the first time, and after the first cleaning, it seemed to loosen up some. I'm sure after further break in it will smooth out. I haven't cleaned it after firing it yesterday. Anyone have any comments or recommendations about further break in and lubrication?


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

Be sure to grease the rails, and lube the pivoting parts, be only a bit generous with amount you put on it.


----------

